# Thread rename request for Happy Hour



## drewman (Apr 16, 2000)

Thread rename request for Happy Hour

Some people want the images and videos to be in separate threads.

Proposal:

Rename the "Images that make you giggle a little." thread as

"Images that make you giggle or say WTF"

then

Rename the "Videos that make you say WTF" thread as

"Videos that make you giggle or say WTF"


This works better than just beginning new threads. It keeps the history of each thread and it also stops people from posting in both the new threads and the old threads.


----------



## drewman (Apr 16, 2000)

Whoa! This was just a proposal. I'm one member and not the thread starter. Can you please change them back until there is more discussion

Sorry if this seemed to be more official than it was.


----------

